# Today it is easier to become a professional photographer and even more difficult...



## stanleyleary (Jan 12, 2012)

Today it is easier to become a professional photographer and even more difficult to remain one Check out my blog post on the subject.  Give me some feedback


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

Stanley, I have to tell you... your posts sound like you are posting for SEO for your blog/website. Everything is pointing to your site saying read me...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2012)

Smells like that to me too!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 12, 2012)

have to agree.. looking for hits!


----------



## Overread (Jan 12, 2012)

Please read the following stickied thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...aphy-websites/32982-attention-read-first.html

Note I am now updating the content to reflect changes to the site management members. 
For now I've removed the link from your post.


----------



## stanleyleary (Jan 12, 2012)

I am not selling anything and my posts are geared to photographers helping them. It's fits into the guidelines.

follow my blog at http://blog.stanleyleary.com


----------



## MLeeK (Jan 12, 2012)

and selling a workshop and classes must not count as selling something.


----------



## Overread (Jan 12, 2012)

My mistake, sorry the tabs auto set to the same description, I mean this sticky http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...aphy-websites/32982-attention-read-first.html

Granted it is a fine line, but thus far of your only 5 posts on the site you have only been plugging and promoting your own blog. Whilst the forums are open to people sharing information they are not simply here as a source of clicks. 
If you want you can post your articles in full here in our articles section : Articles of Interest


----------

